

Ask HN: LinkedIn bans exceeding comercial search limit on page with Ads - santoshmaharshi

How cute is that ?
======
santoshmaharshi
And this is also for the 1st level contacts which I have built over 10+ years
now and the 1st level contacts or any level of contacts are user's labour for
that matter. No matter what tech LinkedIn may apply, they cannot get our
contacts automatically from our heads to their Databases

And LinkedIn aren't you making monies already not just from my contacts but
showing up ads on all your pages and monetizing my data already ?

Are you in some deep trouble and storage and database queries have sky
rocketted in last few months. It makes sense if you restrict machines and
competing sites to use your data (debatable) but why me, the labourer who
worked for you.

Give me my data back LinkedIn

